# Những Khu Resort Có Hồ Bơi Đẹp Tại Vũng Tàu



## diachianuong (28 Tháng sáu 2016)

Nằm ở vị trí đắc địa với lối tạo hình độc đáo, các khu resort ở Vũng Tàucó những hồ bơi tuyệt đẹp và đã trở thành điểm đến không thể bỏ qua với nhiều du khách. Cùng mình điểm ngay những khu resort có hồ bơi đẹp tại Vũng Tàu nhé!

Alma Oasis Long Hải Resort

Nằm uốn lượn xung quanh ngọn đồi với khu vườn sum suê, xen kẽ giữa những hàng cây xanh là 74 phòng và biệt thự màu sắc tươi sáng, thiết kế lấy cảm hứng từ biển. Nhờ cách bố trí tạo khoảng cách nhất định giữa các khu biệt thự và phòng bungalow cấu trúc ít tầng, du khách sẽ dễ dàng tìm thấy không gian thoáng mát và thư giãn thực sự tại khu nghỉ dưỡng.





Hồ bơi xinh đẹp đốn tim du khách của Alma Oasis Long Hải Resort​



Cây cảnh được trồng đan xen giữa hồ bơi tạo cảm giác dễ chịu cho du khách khi bơi lội​



Hồ bơi có nhiều độ sâu khác nhau phù hợp với nhiều đối tượng khách​
Toàn bộ biệt thự và bungalow đều có khu vực hiên và ban công ngoài trời giúp du khách tự do chiêm ngưỡng khu vườn và quang cảnh của bãi biển xinh đẹp. Nằm phía dưới chân đồi, đến gần với bãi biển là khu vực hồ bơi chính và quầy bar Blue Waves sẽ mang đến cho du khách không gian lý tưởng để tắm nắng và tận hưởng khí trời đặc trưng của vùng biển của miền Nam Việt Nam. Đây chính là một trong những khu resort có hồ bơi đẹp tại Vũng Tàu.




Ghế dựa xinh xắn được đặt xung quanh quầy bar bên hồ bơi​



Thư giãn giữa vùng nước mát lạnh​
The Grand Hồ Tràm Strip

The Grand Hồ Tràm Strip nằm trải dọc theo một bãi biển nhiệt đới nguyên sơ ngập tràn nắng và gió. Là khu phức hợp nghỉ dưỡng và giải trí cao cấp đầu tiên tại Việt Nam kết hợp các tiện nghi, dịch vụ đẳng cấp với các hoạt động giải trí đỉnh cao, The Grand Hồ Tràm Strip hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến nhiều trải nghiệm phong phú, mới lạ và đầy hứng khởi cho du khách khi du lịch Vũng Tàu.




Hồ bơi của The Grand Hồ Tràm Strip sẽ khiến bạn “yêu’ ngay từ ánh nhìn đầu tiên​



Khu vực hồ bơi là nơi được nhiều du khách lựa chọn để chụp hình và check in.​



Hồ bơi nhìn từ phòng nghỉ.​
Tất cả 541 phòng khách tại The Grand Hồ Tràm Strip đều được thiết kế theo tiêu chuẩn 5 sao quốc tế sang trọng nhưng không kém phần thoải mái. Phòng được trang bị giường đôi lớn bọc nhung xa hoa, lát đá hoa cương và các khung cửa sổ ban công mở ra khung cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp, sẽ mang lại cho quý khách những trải nghiệm tinh tế và hoàn toàn thư giãn.




Mỗi khu vực hồ bơi đều được bố trí ghế dài để du khách thư giãn, tắm nắng​
The Imperial Vũng Tàu

Cách Bãi Sau chừng 150m, khách sạn Imperial Vũng Tàu sở hữu vị trí lý tưởng bởi tọa lạc tại một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất thành phố hiện nay. Đây hiện là khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 5 sao đầu tiên và duy nhất tại khu vực Bãi Sau, sở hữu nét kiến trúc cổ điển phương Tây, được lấy cảm hứng từ những lâu đài nguy nga thời nữ hoàng Victoria.




Hồ bơi khách sạn tọa lạc ở giữa khu vườn xanh mát.​



Cây cầu xinh xắn bắc ngang qua hồ bơi.​
Nét độc đáo ở khách sạn Imperial Vũng Tàu là tên mỗi phòng được đặt theo tên các cung điện nổi tiếng ở phương Tây, và trang hoàng bằng những chất liệu mộc như đá hoa cương trắng, đồng, gỗ, thủy tinh hoặc gốm sứ… mang nét hoài cổ sang trọng, gợi lối sống cổ xưa vương giả của thời Victoria.




Chòi thư giãn sang trọng bên hồ bơi​
Bên cạnh đó, khách sạn cũng được trang trí với hơn 3.000 bức tranh kể về các câu chuyện cổ tích phương tây. Phòng ngủ được thiết kế tinh tế đến từ chi tiết từ ly, tách, điện thoại, vòi tắm hoa sen, đèn chùm và đặc biệt, tất cả giường ngủ của khách sạn được phủ bằng nệm lông ngỗng sẽ mang lại cho bạn giấc ngủ sâu và êm ái.

Vietsovpetro Hồ Tràm

Nằm trong cụm du lịch Hồ Tràm – Bình Châu, một khu vực được đánh giá là khu du lịch sinh thái phát triển bậc nhất tại Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu trong những năm tới đây, khu nghỉ dưỡng Vietsovpetro Hồ Tràm là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng cho những ai đến thăm thành phố biển.




Toàn cảnh khu nghỉ dưỡng Vietsovpetro Hồ Tràm nhìn từ trên cao​



Khu hồ bơi cực lớn và sang trọng là điểm nhấn thú vị của Vietsovpetro Hồ Tràm.​



Đạt tiêu chuẩn 4 sao, khu nghỉ dưỡng Vietsovpetro Hồ Tràm có sự pha trộn giữa nét sang trọng, hiện đại của châu Âu và sự cổ điển, ấm áp của châu Á. Tọa lạc tại trung tâm của biển Hồ Tràm, cách thành phố Vũng Tàu chỉ 46km, từ khu nghỉ dưỡng, bạn có thể dễ dàng tiếp cận với cuộc sống bình yên của những ngư dân Vũng Tàu thân thiện, tham gia các dịch vụ shopping và casino tại khu phức hợp 5 sao của MGM Hồ Tràm hay thư giãn tại suối nước nóng Bình Châu,…




Hồ bơi lung linh trong đêm​
Bên trên là những gợi ý về những về những địa đến thư giãn và du lịch tuyệt vời cho kỳ nghỉ. Cùng Diachianuong.vn trải nghiệm điều thú vị với những khu resort có hồ bơi đẹp tại Vũng Tàu nhé!

Nguồn: *Diachianuong.vn*​


----------

